# Tenchinage... well what do you know...



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2013)

That's why it looks familiar 

I was sitting in my daughters Aikido class today as they drilled Tenchinage and ever since they first showed her Tenchinage I have been thinking "Where have I seen that before" today it hit me, it is in Chen Style Taijiquan, it is a little more violent in Chen and they add some fajin but it is virtually the same.

I shall have to watch a video to see but I think it is in Laojia erlu (cannon fist) or it may be Laojia Yilu since I never learned erlu. But it has been a while since I have done Yilu so I need to refresh my memory

There is also a similar application in Yang off of White Crane spreads its wings but it does not look as close to Tenchinage as the Chen form does

Hey, what can I say, to an old CMA guy that was pretty cool


----------

